# Zonenschein Farbvarianten



## bombshell (8. März 2008)

Hallo!
Als kleine Hilfestellung, falls man sich bei der Farbe nicht entscheiden kann.... Es sind leider nicht die original RAL Farben...


----------



## antistoepsel (25. März 2008)

Hallo, will nicht extra nen neuen Thread für meine Frage auf machen. Deshalb hier: Ich wollte einmal fragen welche RAL das typische "Zonenschein-Orange" ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (25. März 2008)

Hallo,


die RAL Nummer lautet 2009.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## antistoepsel (25. März 2008)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank!


----------



## fabs8 (8. April 2008)

gebt mir mal einen Tip sprich ne Ral-Nr. für ein geiles giftiges Grün.
Will bzw. bin dabei mir ein Achi zu bestellen und will es so richtig giftig in Grün. Habe die Ral- tabelle als Ausdruck vorliegen nur ist nicht ersichtlich auf den Minifelder wie die Farben auf dem Bike wirken daher bitte ich um Hilfestellung.

Morci vorab....

Greetz

Fabs


----------



## domigaga (9. September 2010)

gibst so was ähnliches auch fürs archimedes, ich werd mir eins kaufen aber kann mich wegen der farbe nicht entscheiden??


----------



## freddybiker (28. September 2010)

jo ich will mir mir für die nächste session auch ein archimedes holen und bin mir mit der farbe auch noch unsicher ?!


----------



## Dirk Andres (28. September 2010)

Hallo,


den Archimedes kann mann wie den Pan im Bild oben in allen RAL Farben in glanz oder matt finisch, mit Zonenschein Schriftzug in schwarz/weiß, weiß/schwarz, orange/rot ordern.


mfg
Dirk


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Dirk,

möchte nächsten Monat meinen Rahmen bei Euch lacken lassen(mattschwarz) und meine Frage:würdet Ihr meinem LEO Evo II auch den Schriftzug vom Evo IV(dem weiss/blauen,gesehen auf Eurer Seite) verpassen?Den "altdeutschen"?

Gruss
 Per


----------



## Dirk Andres (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der EVO II hat einen anderen Rohrsatz. Das bedeutet das das Unterrohr einen zu geringen Durchmesser für das für das Dekor hat und daher die Beschichtung wahrscheinlich nicht möglich ist.
Am besten den Rahmen zu uns senden, wir probieren dann was geht.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (13. Oktober 2010)

Mach ich!!Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaRick (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread auf machen. 

Folgendes; Ich habe ein Archi in poliert. (siehe Album) Nun ist aber die Oberfläche nicht mehr die Schönste. Und da mir das nicht gefällt, so angegammeltes Alu, wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit Eloxieren steht? Gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme zwecks Lagersitzen etc? Bzw. kann mann das irgendwie wieder richtig schön poliert machen, und dann klar pulvern oder ähnliches? 
Was könnt ihr bei euch machen? (laut Homepage pulvert ihr ja auch)

Danke im Vorraus

MfG Reik


----------

